# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ğ¤Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ¼ Ğ§ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¡Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼ ĞĞ°ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ

## Aruiteve

« » 

 














" "- , "", ? ? 13 2022 03:42:57. , , . START . , . , . . . . . . , - . . , . . , , , - . , . , , , , . 11. . 

. 263 098 . 13 Start IVI « ». , . 09 2022 16:55:47. . --- (1) () 5 10. . . , , . . 7.4 / IMDB 6.5 , , / 2021 $84 774 243 , , , , , , -, , , , « » -. , , , . . , , , , . , . , , 55 2022 . 

! : 20 2022 : "Black Adam" : , : . General Unique ID : 141375325466526705958287576079400530456 (0x6A5BE5B3933536B37618701A87697218) Complete name : D:\Videos\Black.Adam.2022.WEB-DL.1080p.seleZen.mkv Format : Matroska Format version : Version 4 File size : 8.93 GiB Duration : 2 h 4 min Overall bit rate : 10.2 Mb/s Movie name : Black Adam 2022 from seleZen Encoded date : UTC 2022-11-26 07:44:11 Writing application : mkvmerge v59.0.0 ('Shining Star') 64-bit Writing library : libebml v1.4.2 + libmatroska v1.6.4. (2022) HD. , « » , DC . Warner Bros. , «». , DC . , DC, , . 09 2022 17:19:03. 

: «» 2022 , . , . . , 1981-82 . . «: » « ». « », 2001 2011 . ! , , . , , , , . Papaenot1986 | : 6 10. « » , « » . 2020 . . . - DC , . « », « », « » ( , , « ») ? , - . , . , , . , , , «12+» PG-13. , ? , . , «» ( , , ), , , , . , , . , , , , . , - ( Marvel ), , . ? , . - God of War Cluckin Bell San Andreas , , , , . , ? 6.0 / IMDB 6.2 , , , / 2022 $200 000 000 $405 161 334 , , , , , , , , , « : » - « » , . -- , . . . 

, . : , , , , , , , , , . , , . «». : [email protected]. « » 21 . . . . . , . , , , , . . 

?« »: . | [ ] . 236 384 . 13 2022 00:51:04. , , . ( ), . , , , , . . : ! 16. . 

The Flash. : kinopoisk.ru . , . . , , . 8. : , (2022) , , , , . , , - ? MPAA: PG-13 ( 13 ) : 19 2022.

----------

